# NY Breeder



## toodles3588 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to the boards and I am looking for a Maltese breeder in the Tri-state area...Have any of you had any experiences with this breeder? Please let me know! Thanks!!

http://puppymania123.webs.com


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Don't have any personal experience but I'd pass. It sounds like they charge a lot for their puppies and don't let the 'champion sired' parents fool you. From what I can see (and granted, I didn't look that hard) but it looks they are trying to profit on the hard work of others (talking about the outstanding show pedigree) Plus they breed 'designer dogs'. No reputable breeder does this.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have never seen a site like this before :huh:
Who breeds all these babies :blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i just looked at this site again and I see they are selling show dogs. Wow. If you're looking to buy a maltese for show, i would use* extreme *caution buying a 'show dog' from this website. Unless someone is actively showing and has a lot of experience, show potential cannot really be accurately determined, especially in puppies under the age of 6 mos. Just because there are champions in a pedigree does not mean that a dog could/should be shown. Showing maltese is hard for new people and it makes it a lot easier when you purchase a show dog from somebody who actively shows their dogs. Just my opinion, and not trying to make it into a personal attack, since I know nothing about this particular breeder other than info on the website.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I must be missing something - can anyone even find the contact information for this breeder? I didn't see an email address or phone number anywhere...
However I find something off in the fact they use t-cup to describe their " extremely tiny" girl and they stress she will be expensive


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

There is an 800 number. I would really love to see those pedigrees with 34 or 36 champions - that would have to go back at least five generations!
There's something (or some things) about this seller that sound a little strange, at best. I'd look further - read the breeder threads on here and
go to one of the reputable known breeders, or look for a rescue.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (toodles3588 @ Jan 18 2009, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709159


> Hey guys, I'm new to the boards and I am looking for a Maltese breeder in the Tri-state area...Have any of you had any experiences with this breeder? Please let me know! Thanks!!
> 
> http://puppymania123.webs.com[/B]


Hi, and welcome to SM!

Chrisman is reputable, and they are in Pennsylvania.  

Are you looking for a male or female? Do you have a certain look you prefer? How much are you willing to spend?

Are you open to having your baby shipped to you? There are many, many reputable breeders who are willing to

ship their pups to their forever homes, so please keep that in mind.  I wish you good luck in finding your perfect

baby, and I hope you'll stick around!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm. A lot of the dogs in the photo album look very familiar to me. Do some of the malts. belong to SM members? 









Joy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jan 19 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709417


> Hmmm. A lot of the dogs in the photo album look very familiar to me. Do some of the malts. belong to SM members?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't see anything about this website that would make me willing to buy a puppy from them. The pictures of the puppies aren't that good, I mean, the puppies don't look that great... Admittedly I am no expert, but they don't look like well-bred pups to me. They kind of look like the puppy-mill puppies that I have seen at Petland, JMO. 

Its a fact that no reputable breeder purposely breeds MUTTS, which is what morkies are, plain and simple. Sure, they are cute, but they are mutts. Oh, and now that you mention it, some of those pictures look VERY familiar. I can't say for sure they are stolen, but I am suspicious. 

Another thing that makes me worried is the fact that I cannot find any real info on the person who is breeding these pups. There is no biographical info like you would typically find on a reputable breeders site. A 1-800 number does not a legitimate breeder or business make...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I meant some look familiar :huh: not they they belong to anyone here, but that I have seen them advertised somewhere before.
Not sure where though :huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Some of them looked familiar to me also. 

And I hate that "I Am A Breeder" poem, I've seen it before and it makes me cringe. It should be more appropriately titled "I Am A Backyard/High Volume Puppy Breeder" A reputable breeder would have listed on there that thousands are spent showing their dogs and their vacations are flying for the yearly National specialty (and I definitely resemble that remark)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be a broker site. That would explain the 800 number. It's definitely not a showbreeder..
or at least one we're familiar with (I hope!)


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable: 

"My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry: 


"My clothes are all stained with fecal matter, urine, afterbirth or bleach" Just simply disturbing. :yucky: 

Ugh. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505


> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ I can't stand that poem, either. I've seen it a couple times.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh, that poem..ick and so sad!!! My gosh, when you love your babies, you don't even think of those things.

To the OP: I wish you the best of luck in your research. Here is what I am discovering....and it is quite sad...due to the economy, a lot of homes, are surrendering their babies :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: and perhaps you could go on *petfinder.com *and find a precious one, to bring into your loving home. They are being surrendered at all ages.

I do hope, when I get my two little ones on their way (after their spay and neuter operations)and they recover fully, to open our home, to a special one, that needs to be rehomed. 

I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=42067&hl=

Click on the above....see what I mean....look at this precious one.

I'm not quite sure how much more I can take. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 19 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709546


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

and perhaps you could go on puppyfind.com and find a precious one

[/B][/QUOTE]


Not puppyfind. *PETFINDER*: http://www.petfinder.com/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 19 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709546


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh, that poem..ick and so sad!!! My gosh, when you love your babies, you don't even think of those things.

To the OP: I wish you the best of luck in your research. Here is what I am discovering....and it is quite sad...due to the economy, a lot of homes, are surrendering their babies :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: and perhaps you could go on puppyfind.com and find a precious one, to bring into your loving home. They are being surrendered at all ages.

I do hope, when I get my two little ones on their way (after their spay and neuter operations)and they recover fully, to open our home, to a special one, that needs to be rehomed. 

I wish you all the best!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Personally, i would avoid Puppyfind (which is full of breeders such as puppymania) . I would look at Petfinder instead, if you're interested in a rescue. I wouldn't recommend puppyfind to anybody because you are just really taking your chances on the kind of breeders you will find on that site. Most (not all though) are profit oriented

I'm assuming this was posted in error, but just had to mention it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709558


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 19 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709546





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh gosh, that poem..ick and so sad!!! My gosh, when you love your babies, you don't even think of those things.

To the OP: I wish you the best of luck in your research. Here is what I am discovering....and it is quite sad...due to the economy, a lot of homes, are surrendering their babies :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: and perhaps you could go on puppyfind.com and find a precious one, to bring into your loving home. They are being surrendered at all ages.

I do hope, when I get my two little ones on their way (after their spay and neuter operations)and they recover fully, to open our home, to a special one, that needs to be rehomed. 

I wish you all the best!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Personally, i would avoid Puppyfind (which is full of breeders such as puppymania) . I would look at Petfinder instead, if you're interested in a rescue. I wouldn't recommend puppyfind to anybody because you are just really taking your chances on the kind of breeders you will find on that site. Most (not all though) are profit oriented

I'm assuming this was posted in error, but just had to mention it!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww thanks Stacy...yup that was an error, I need to correct it THANKS!!!! I have been on petfinder almost every day...
Sorry about that!! Thanks again


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 19 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709557


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 19 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709546





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709539





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709505





> Wow, Stacy, I haven't seen that poem, but you are sooooo right. That is not the life of a reputable breeder. Some of the lines in there are so disturbing it is unbelievable:
> 
> "My water bill has doubled. My electric has tripled." This could only happen with a high volume operation. :angry:
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that just disturbing imagery? Can you imagine?? If your clothes are all stained with any of those things, you definitely have WAY too many dogs! I occasionally get peed on or if someone has poopy butt, but geez. 

My water bill is probably higher but only because of all the dang baths!
[/B][/QUOTE]

and perhaps you could go on puppyfind.com and find a precious one

[/B][/QUOTE]


Not puppyfind. *PETFINDER*: http://www.petfinder.com/ 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yikes. I know..now...thanks :brownbag: PLEASE not puppy finder...I did mean petfinder, which I think is a wonderful resoruce.

Thanks Stacy and Deb...

Bless you both, you knew what I meant...I feel the love :grouphug:


----------

